# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Вопрос о картах Таро.

## Владимир14

Можно ли гадать на Таро или нет?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир!

Гадание на картах Таро является мистическим процессом. Любые подобные процессы опираются на некоторое мистическое знание и/или могущество определенных личностей (Верховной Личности Бога, полубогов, демонов, духов). Гадание Таро опирается на гностическое знание. Это знание находится в противоречии с ведическим знанием (кроме небольшого количества исключений, например, алхимии). Поэтому пользоваться гаданием Таро преданным не следует.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

